
Thanks for the offer, but... - Garbage
http://www.earth.li/~noodles/blog/2011/10/thanks-for-the-offer-but.html
======
cperciva
Four years ago, I got annoyed with repeated emails from Google recruiters and
asked them to place "DO NOT CONTACT" on my file. This worked for a few months;
then I started being contacted again by recruiters who "just wanted to check
in case [I] had changed [my] mind".

Asking for this to be changed to "DO NOT CONTACT ON PAIN OF DEATH" seems to
have worked, though.

~~~
Harkins
I replied to one saying "Thank you for your continued interest, but I am no
longer interested in having an employer." Maybe not those exact words, but
close, and that short. Haven't heard from them in nearly two years, when it
used to be every 6-12 months.

------
LiveTheDream
> And that's where things fall down. If someone currently has a job, then
> emailing them out of the blue to ask if they want to come and interview for
> something vague is hoping that they're either looking, and just haven't come
> to you yet,

Agree with this point, but

> or not looking but unhappy enough with their current role that all they
> needed to start was an email asking them to submit a recent CV.

this is also valid, but not addressed in OP. Consider an employee who is
working at a large corporation or consulting firm, who is talented but not
particularly attached to his/her employer. There are many of these people.
This email out of the blue from Google (or whoever) is pretty nice, and really
could be the impetus to make a career move.

------
Shengster
If in-house recruiters are bad, what about headhunters?

I've received emails from a headhunter 3 times within a month asking me to
apply for the same position. After the second time, I notified them that I was
perfectly happy with my current position, and was not interested (noting that
I had already respectfully declined the week before).

They didn't respond.

A week later I receive the same exact email.

Of course none of this trumps a friend of mine who was asked if he was
interested in a "fantastic opportunity" at the company he currently worked
for. After asking if he would get a referral bonus for recruiting himself for
a job he already had, the recruiter hung up.

